# 中国に対しても核攻撃をするとして反抗する手段を保有すること



## mdbvma

"中国は他の周辺国の核開発の場合よりも恐怖を感じる度合いが大きくならないといえるかもしれないが、しかし北朝鮮が核を保有し、中国に対しても核攻撃をするとして反抗する手段を保有することは許せるはずはなく、この度トランプ大統領に強要される形で、そのために北朝鮮に対して本気で圧力をかけなければならなくなるに至ったといってよいだろう。"

What does the underlined text mean in English?


----------



## frequency

The writer assumes that China wouldn't definitely accept two things. North Korea posessees nuclear weapons. And it posesses means to defy/compete with China, as China is likely to attack North Korea with nuclear weapons.
対抗する would be better than 反抗する.


----------



## frequency

md, sorry 反抗する may be what the writer wants to say. Ignore 対抗する.


----------



## mdbvma

What is the subject of "として"?


----------



## mdbvma

Also, what does "形で" mean here?


----------



## frequency

Indeed, confusing. (中国が)核攻撃をするとして、中国に対して反抗する手段を··

You know, the text starts with 中国は. This indicates me that it is talking about China overall, until at least ··はずもなく.


----------



## Flaminius

The subject of として is North Korea.  It comes into possession of nuclear weapons and rebels against China, saying or threatening (for _toshite_, there is a lot of room for interpretation) that it will nuke China.  The grammar of this text leaves a lot to be desired of.

形で is "in appearence."  Whether or not China succumbed to the pressure from the US President is yet to be determined but it at least appears so.


----------



## mdbvma

Okay, thanks for clarifying this for me.


----------



## cosmicbelt

The next sentence is easy to understand.

中国は、北朝鮮が核開発をすることに対し、他の周辺国の核開発の場合よりも恐怖を感じる度合いが大きくなる
ことはないかもしれないが、北朝鮮が核を保有し、中国に対しても核攻撃をするとして反抗することができる能力
を持つことは、中国も許せるはずはなく、この度トランプ大統領に強要される形で、北朝鮮に対して本気で圧力
をかけなければならないという状況に至ったといってよいだろう。


----------



## citrustree

Thanks, cosmicbelt. I am a Japanese and I found the original text quite confusing. Your fixed version is very easy to understand.


----------

